# /etc/profile/make.profile/make.defaults fehlt [solved]

## mrsteven

Hallo!

Als ich heute ein Update starten wollte, habe ich festgestellt, das meine USE-Flags etwas durcheinander gekommen sind. Beispielsweise wollte er acl und ipv6 dazuschmeißen, obwohl ich diese Flags nie aktiviert hatte und sie auch nicht im ufed angezeigt werden. Dafür wollte er cdr, alsa und mozilla rauswerfen, die ich eigentlich brauche.  :Confused:  Beim Starten von ufed ist mir allerdings folgende Fehlermeldung aufgefallen:

```
sh: line 1: /etc/make.profile/make.defaults: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

 :Shocked:  Wo ist die Datei hin?

----------

## gentop

Sollte diese Datei nicht automatisch bei jedem "emerge sync" automatisch neu angelegt/überschrieben werden? Bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher.

Gruß gentop

----------

## mrsteven

Nur bei meinem "emerge sync" wurde sie eben gelöscht...  :Crying or Very sad:  Ist das ein Bug im Portage-Tree oder was ist hier los?

----------

## gentop

Dann probier aus Prinzip einfach noch einmal 'n "emerge sync"... mal sehen, was passiert  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

Habe ich schon gemacht. Drei syncs in einer Stunde möchte ich vermeiden. Ich warte jetzt erst mal eine Stunde, dann versuche ich es noch einmal.

EDIT: EDIT: Das was hier stand, gehört in einen anderen Thread. Man sollte nicht zu viele Tabs im Firefox auf einmal auf haben...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## gentop

Bei mir fehlt die jetzt auch nach'm sync...   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## smg

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Bei mir fehlt die jetzt auch nach'm sync...    

 

hast du schon ne ahnung an was das liegen mag?

----------

## gentop

Die Links

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=269564

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=269565

überschneiden sich irgendwie. Schlage vor, wir posten hier weiter?

Und: Nein ich hab keine Ahnung. Wie schon gesagt: einfach mal abwarten... *nerv*

----------

## smg

jo einigen wir uns auf diesen thread, sonst gibts soviel spam.

mfg

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

selbes Problem bei mir hier. Vorhin wollte er auch Unmengen Pakete wegen ipv6 neu emergen (bei --newuse) und unter /etc/make.profile fehlt auch einiges bei mir.

ChrisM

----------

## gentop

Kann vielleicht mal einer von den "Gurus" oder "Developers" sagen was da los ist bzw. was man da jetzt machen soll?

----------

## mrsteven

Ich hab grade einen Bugreport aufgemacht  :Arrow:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75302

----------

## gentop

Ups - hätt ich ja auch drauf kommen können... danke  :Wink: 

Hab ich vor lauter rumärgern nicht dran gedacht...

----------

## smg

 *Quote:*   

> <bekks|work> der symlink stimmt nicht mehr
> 
> <bekks|work> weil die make.defaults ein verzeichnis höher gewandert ist, machst du jetzt ein /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3
> 
> <bekks|work> wenn du das 2004.3 profil nutzt, und machst da dann ein ln -s ../make.defaults make.defaults
> ...

 

mfg

----------

## gentop

*grml*

naja - funzt wieder...

----------

## smg

```
http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75302

http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75277
```

mfg

----------

## gentop

Thx.

----------

## mrsteven

Hab gerade noch einmal ein "emerge sync" gemacht und das Problem besteht nun nicht mehr.

----------

## gentop

Wunderbar. Danke für den Hinweis. Funzt jetzt auch bei mir *freu*

Gruß gentop

----------

## mrsteven

*grrr*

Nach dem heutigen sync existiert die Datei zwar, ist aber leer...  :Shocked: 

Die Symptome sind die gleichen wie gestern.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## smg

wann hast du gesynct? bei mir ist sie da.

mfg

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm, vor ca. einer Stunde.

----------

## smg

mh hab vor 30mins gesynct, jetzt ist sie aber AUCH leer :<

seltsam, was soll das?

mfg

----------

## smg

stimmen deine symlinks?

----------

## mrsteven

Ich habe inzwischen die fraglichen USE-Flags von Hand gesetzt, weil es mir inzwischen einfach zu blöd geworden ist...  :Rolling Eyes:  Jetzt ist er grade am Kompilieren von xine-lib.  :Smile: 

----------

## Carlo

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Nach dem heutigen sync existiert die Datei zwar, ist aber leer... 

 

Leer ist in Ordnung. Portage kommt nur nicht damit klar, wenn sie ganz weg ist.  :Arrow:  Bug 75277

edit: Dokumentation, Kaskadierte Profile

----------

## mrsteven

Portage kommt damit klar, ufed nicht. Habe mir nämlich zuerst die USE-Flags in make.conf geschrottet und dann alle neu von Hand eintragen müssen, bis emerge -pv --newuse eine leere Liste ausgegeben hat.

Also, eine Warnung:   :Arrow:  ufed nicht mehr benutzen

Den Thread setze ich jetzt mal auf "solved".

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

bei mir besteht das Problem leider immer noch, acl und ipv6 sind immer noch gesetzt.  :Sad: 

Ich habe gerade vorhin gesynct und mein /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3/make.defaults ist leer.

Soll ich die make.defaults löschen und auf die nicht-leere make.defaults darüber (.../default-linux/x86/) symlinken?

ChrisM

----------

## mrsteven

Nein, lass deine make.defaults so wie sie ist und nimm lieber "-acl -ipv6" in deine eigenen USE-Flags auf. Es ist anscheinend alles ok so, außer das ufed nicht mehr funktioniert.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ok, hab ich gemacht. Schade, dass es nur mit diesem Workaround geht.  :Sad: 

ChrisM

----------

## Carlo

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Schade, dass es nur mit diesem Workaround geht.

 

Die Vereinheitlichung der x86 Profile hat geänderte Use-Flag-Vorgaben zur Folge. Diese Vorgaben sind bei Bedarf nunmal systemweit in /etc/make.conf zu ändern. Das ist kein Workaround.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

achso, gut, wenn das eine dauerhafte Umstellung ist, soll mir das recht sein. Im Prinzip macht es ja auch Sinn, langsam ipv6 mal als Default vorzugeben. acl braucht man aber eher für Server, oder, ich kenne das nur von SuSe...

ChrisM

----------

## slick

Hmm.. also irgendwie versteh ichs jetzt noch nicht ganz. Ist der anzulegende Symlink jetzt ein Workaround oder muß das so sein? Wenn das so sein muß, warum wird er nicht über Portage angelegt? 

Ich möchte wieder gern das euse aus dem gentoolkit in Betrieb nehmen, da mag ja auch nicht mehr. Also liegt  liegt der bug jetzt am gentoolkit wenn euse ohne den Symlink nicht mehr geht?Last edited by slick on Mon Apr 18, 2005 8:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## slick

*bump*

----------

## Carlo

Die Änderung des Profils erlaubt recht weitreichende Konfigurationsänderungen. Insofern ist es sinnvoll, den Anwender dies explizit vornehmen zu lassen. Daß die Umstellung auf kaskadierte Profile einige Tools nicht ganz so vertragen, ist davon völlig unabhängig.

----------

## rmorszeck

Habe mir vor 1 Woche Gentoo 2005.1 installiert. Heute wollte ich euse ein wenig testen und komischerweise tritt der Fehler, durch fehlenden /etc/make.profile/make.defaults,  immer noch auf.

Mann muss immer noch den Link von Hand setzten. Nur zur Info!

----------

